
By fighting rooftop solar, utilities are setting themselves up for worse to come - jrs235
http://www.vox.com/2016/2/3/10905624/utilities-rooftop-solar-storage
======
ChuckMcM
I find this an interesting situation because it so clearly illustrates
regulatory capture.

In theory, utilities are granted a monopoly because it is in the public
interest to have a common infrastructure. In exchange for that monopoly they
accept public oversite from the government in the form of some sort of
commission or regulatory agency. And since this is all operating for the
public good, the regulatory agency should adopt and enforce regulations that
are in the public interest.

Except that in both Hawaii and Nevada (the most recent example), the
regulatory bodies are adopting regulations that are actually counter to the
public interest to protect the business interests of the monopoly! That can
only happen when the regulatory body "Switches sides" and starts operating to
service the interests of the regulated rather than the people who gave them
the power to regulate.

Look for some interesting fireworks here, and perhaps some federal action.

~~~
jrs235
Here in the Midwest there are numerous multi multi million dollar transmission
line projects in the works. Recently, where I'm located, the utilities have
asked to raise the fixed monthly connection fee while reducing the variable
consumption rate(s).

The claim for the lines is for grid reliability and to transfer solar and wind
from the west (Dakotas) to the Midwest and Great Lake States.

Those that stand to benefit the most from this are the large consumption users
which tend to be large corporations, particularly manufacturing and industry.

Those harmed by the change in rates tend to be those on fixed incomes and
those who invested in energy efficiency or who are energy conscious and reduce
their own use.

Folks will argue that the benefit to large consumers is also a benefit to the
small users. I find it ironic that those that support the big businesses in
this case tend to scream "FREE MARKET! CAPITALISM!". Well, the free market and
capitalism should mean they shouldn't get to be "free loaders" on the people.
And yes, the products and services the big consumers produce would cost more
to consumers. But that's how the free market and capitalism works! They should
cost more to the people that buy and benefit from those goods instead of
having everyone subsidize the the cost of their products.

